# PC Game Lag



## BlackCaptain (Jul 3, 2005)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]I've been playing Guild Wars (GREAT MMPORPG...doesnt even have Internet fees), and when the graphics are set on thier highest setting the game has some FPS problems. The problems arent that bad, but the game doesnt exactly require a supercomputer to run, so I'm concerned as to what's wrong...

Is this a problem with my Video card not being fast enough? I figured I could just buy a new top-of-the-line video card and all my PC Gaming problems would be gone, but I've got a friend who tells me my PC's RAM is to blame. (Or did he say it was my CPU...?)

 Now, I find that a little hard to swallow, that it's not the Video Card to blam, so I'm wondering if any of you could back that up? I want to be able to play Doom3, Battlefield2, and UT2004 on thier full settings, and I'll admit the card I have now isnt exactly the best... Should I look into new RAM, CPU or a new Video Card?

MY PRESENT VIDEO CARD : 
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 128mb 

MY PRESENT PC PROCESSOR : 
2.19 GHz

MY RAM : 
1024mb (1 Gig)  
[/font]


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 3, 2005)

Processor speed: 5.3 GHz
RAM: 1962 MB
Total Hard Drive Space: 695 GB

I built my computer myself so don't feel too bad about your computer statistics. All in all those are excellent stats so if it is only an on-line problem it is probably your connection. My top reccommendation is Broadband. Other then that just get a cable connection or DSL. Even that 3G that Net Zero offers has a good connnection. How old is your computer? Some of your parts may be worn. I just replaced the aged Audio card on my pc after 2 years of use so ask yourself that.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm not talking about online-lag... I'm talking about Framerate Lag...

What do you think, of those three, would be the weakest link in my PC Gaming chain?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 3, 2005)

You're weakest link is the Video Card. That is a major downer when you are playing at full quality and have a low video card. Other then that just remember I'm a mechanic not a technitian. If I'm wrong I give you permission to beat me with a shovel.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 3, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> Processor speed: 5.3 GHz
> RAM: 1962 MB
> Total Hard Drive Space: 695 GB


 
Build me a computer...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 3, 2005)

Bad Idea. My first computer was built at a junk-yard where I dug up all the archaic parts I needed. It worked for 5 minutes before sending me to the local hospital in a fiery explosion. Turns out 6 pounds of C4 is too much for a computer.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 4, 2005)

> Processor speed: 5.3 GHz
> RAM: 1962 MB
> Total Hard Drive Space: 695 GB


Darn, I should catch on with some I.T. reading. When did processors reach 5.3 ghz?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 4, 2005)

Maybe he's got two of them? Who knows... two 2.6's shouldnt cost too much... But iduno if that'd work or not


----------

